

Ask HN: Are Riot (League of Legends) and ISPs Violating Net Neutrality? - bramgg

See here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;boards.na.leagueoflegends.com&#x2F;en&#x2F;c&#x2F;help-support&#x2F;0hVNFnPH-na-server-roadmap-update-pops-peering-and-the-north-bridge<p>Some people are saying they aren&#x27;t, and maybe I don&#x27;t know enough about the subject, but it seems like it to me.
======
detaro
From what I understand, they don't have ISPs treat their traffic any
differently inside their networks. They just take that traffic off the ISP
networks early onto their own. If that is correct and they don't do anything
to hinder others from doing the same, then no, they don't violate Net
Neutrality.

Its the same thing every CDN or large site does, moving their own presence
closer to the customers. Google isn't violating net neutrality by having
servers in the US AND Europe.

------
bramgg
Clicky: [http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/c/help-
support/0hVNF...](http://boards.na.leagueoflegends.com/en/c/help-
support/0hVNFnPH-na-server-roadmap-update-pops-peering-and-the-north-bridge)

